# Moving to Japan soon - need suggestions



## HayatoK01 (Nov 12, 2014)

Hello All,

I will be moving to Japan, Tokyo soon to work for an extended period of time (1 year+) and will be planning to move into an unfurnished place. Any suggestions or recommendations on things to do first? (E.g. Bank accounts, buying appliances, etc.).


----------

